# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  तरल ईंधन भरवाते समय (पेट्रोल/डीजल)

## SUPERMAN JI

*गर्मियों में पेट्रोल भरवाने से पहले इसे पढ़ लें*    गर्मी दिन ब दिन बढ़ रही है। पेट्रोल के दाम भी घटे हैं,  लेकिन यदि आप दोपहर की गर्मी में पेट्रोल पंप से पेट्रोल-डीजल ले रहे हैं  तो यह आपको कम ही मिलेगा। दरअसल गर्मी के कारण पेट्रोल-डीजल फैलते हैं। 15  डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान पर एक लीटर डीजल की डेंसिटी (घनत्व) रेंज 820 ग्राम  से 950 ग्राम के बीच बैठती है।



  एक किलोग्राम डीजल से तकरीबन 43 मेगा ज्यूल एनर्जी मिलती है, लेकिन  जैसे-जैसे तापमान बढ़ता है, डीजल की प्रति लीटर एनर्जी वैल्यू भी कम होती  जाती है। मतलब साफ है, 15 डिग्री सेल्सियस पर भरवाया गया एक लीटर डीजल असल  में 25 डिग्री या इससे अधिक पर भरवाए गए डीजल से ज्यादा होता है।


  हमारे यहां तापमान को एडजस्ट करने व टेंप्रेचर कंपन्सेशन की कोई व्यवस्था  नहीं है। इसलिए पेट्रोल-डीजल खरीदने वाला ग्राहक हमेशा घाटे में ही रहता  है। सभी विकसित देशों में पेट्रोल पंपों पर ऑटोमेटिक टेंप्रेचर कंपन्सेशन  (एटीसी) नाम का डिवाइस लगा रहता है, जो पेट्रोल-डीजल की डिस्पेंसिंग 15  डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान पर ही करता है फिर चाहे बाहर का तापमान 40 डिग्री  ही क्यों ना हो।


*पंप संचालकों को पूरा पेट्रोल मिलता है तो फिर हमें क्यों नहीं?*  वहीं, पेट्रोलियम अधिकारी और पेट्रोल पंप संचालक कहते हैं कि इससे कोई  ज्यादा फर्क नहीं पड़ता लेकिन सच्चई यह है कि पेट्रोल-डीजल व अन्य क्रूड  ऑयल उत्पाद ढोने वाले ट्रकों के लिए टेंप्रेचर कंपन्सेशन फेसेलिटी अनिवार्य  है। इससे सवाल यह उठता है कि एक ओर जहां पेट्रोल पंपों व हाइड्रोकार्बन  उत्पादों का व्यापार करने वाले व्यवसायियों को तो पूरा पेट्रोल-डीजल मिलता  है तो फिर उपभोक्ता को कम क्यों?


*कितना फर्क? इसे यूं समझिए*  एक डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान बढ़ने पर एक लीटर पेट्रोल के वॉल्यूम (आयतन) में  1.2 मिलीलीटर का अंतर आता है वहीं डीजल में यह अंतर 0.8 मिलीलीटर प्रति  लीटर का है।


  40 डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान पर आपने पेट्रोल भरवाया 1 लीटर (1000 मिली)
  आपको मिलेगा 988 मिली


  डीजल भरवाया 1 लीटर (1000 मिली)
  आपको मिलेगा 922 मिली


*15 डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान*
  15 डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान पेट्रोल-डीजल की ब्रिकी के लिए अंतरराष्ट्रीय  मानक है। अगर किसी स्थान पर तापमान इससे ज्यादा रहता है तो ऑटोमैटिक  टैंपरेचर कंपनसेटर डिवाइस की जरूरत पड़ती है जो तापमान बदलने पर फ्यूल  डेंसिटी में हुए बदलाव को बराबर कर देता है।


  आंकड़े के मुताबिक 32 डिग्री सेल्सियस पर स्टोर पेट्रोल 2 फीसदी एनर्जी खो  देता है। यानी 60 किमी/ली माइलेज देने वाला वाहन 58.8 एवरेज देगा।


*इन बातों का ध्यान रखें, जब पेट्रोल भरवाएं*  हमारे यहां पंपों पर टेंप्रेचर कंट्रोल की व्यवस्था नहीं है इसलिए  पेट्रोल-डीजल सुबह-सुबह भरवाएं ताकि सही वॉल्यूम का पेट्रोल-डीजल मिले।


  पेट्रोल पंप पर पेट्रोल भरने वाले नोजल ट्रिगर को फास्ट मोड पर नहीं रखना  चाहिए। ऐसा करने पर पाइप के जरिए पेट्रोल की भाप ज्यादा आती है। वहीं, यदि  इसे लो-स्टेज मोड पर रखा जाए तो पेट्रोल की इकोनॉमी ज्यादा आती है। नोजल पर  3 स्टेज होती हैं- लो, मीडियम और हाई।


  पेट्रोल भरवाने के लिए टैंक के खाली होने का इंतजार न करें। जब टैंक आधा हो  तभी भरवा लें। इससे टैंक में मौजूद पेट्रोल को भाप बनने के लिए कम जगह  मिलेगी व यह तरल अवस्था में ही रहेगा।



  ऐसे पेट्रोल पंप से पेट्रोल न लें जहां टैंकर पंप के टैंक में खाली हो रहा  हो। ऐसे वक्त टैंक के नीचे जमी गाद व कचरा ऊपर उठ जाता हो आपके वाहन के  इंजन (काब्यरुरेटर) में खराबी उत्पन्न कर सकता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *गर्मियों में पेट्रोल भरवाने से पहले इसे पढ़ लें*
> 
> 
>     गर्मी दिन ब दिन बढ़ रही है। पेट्रोल के दाम भी घटे हैं, 
> 
> 
> 
>   ऐसे पेट्रोल पंप से पेट्रोल न लें जहां टैंकर पंप के टैंक में खाली हो रहा  हो। ऐसे वक्त टैंक के नीचे जमी गाद व कचरा ऊपर उठ जाता हो आपके वाहन के  इंजन (काब्यरुरेटर) में खराबी उत्पन्न कर सकता है।


मित्र, बहुत उम्दा जानकारी दी है आपने धन्यवाद स्वीकार करें..... कमल जी.

----------


## Krishna

अरे चौथी पोस्ट तो मेरी है ..... पर मानना होगा | इस से ज्यादा जानकारी नहीं है इस सूत्र में .........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *गर्मियों में पेट्रोल भरवाने से पहले इसे पढ़ लें*
> 
> 
>     गर्मी दिन ब दिन बढ़ रही है। पेट्रोल के दाम भी घटे हैं,
> 
> 
>   ऐसे पेट्रोल पंप से पेट्रोल न लें जहां टैंकर पंप के टैंक में खाली हो रहा  हो। ऐसे वक्त टैंक के नीचे जमी गाद व कचरा ऊपर उठ जाता हो आपके वाहन के  इंजन (काब्यरुरेटर) में खराबी उत्पन्न कर सकता है।


इस को रोकने का एक उपाय और भी है....

अगर पैट्रोल बाईक आदि में डलवाना है तो पांच लीटर की केनी में डलवा कर फिर अपने वाहन में दाल लें.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

अगर सीएनजी ( cng ) के बारे मे सावधानी बरतने लायक कोई बात हो तो वो भी बताए !!!

----------


## Teach Guru

अच्छी जानकारी दी है मित्र.............

----------


## MUKESHAHUJA

bhaut achi zankari mili, THANKS .

----------


## aksh

> इस को रोकने का एक उपाय और भी है....
> 
> अगर पैट्रोल बाईक आदि में डलवाना है तो पांच लीटर की केनी में डलवा कर फिर अपने वाहन में दाल लें.


बडे भैया मै तो दाल हमेशा ही अपने वाहन मे ही लेकर आता हूँ...!! शुक्रिया.

----------


## aksh

> *गर्मियों में पेट्रोल भरवाने से पहले इसे पढ़ लें*
> 
> 
> *इन बातों का ध्यान रखें, जब पेट्रोल भरवाएं*


उम्दा जानकारी से भरा हुआ सूत्र...!! धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बडे भैया मै तो दाल हमेशा ही अपने वाहन मे ही लेकर आता हूँ...!! शुक्रिया.


ऐसे खिचाई नही होती जी.....
मैंने डा ही  लिखा था अब गूगल बाबा कभी अर्थ का अनर्थ भी तो कर देते हैं उन्होंने दा बना दिया.

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद इस जानकारी के लिए........

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

THANKS...............

----------

